

I Am Stunningly Uninterested In Diller And Malone’s Opinion Of Twitter - newsio
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/09/i-am-stunningly-uninterested-in-diller-and-malones-opinion-of-twitter/

======
CodeMage
Maybe it's just me, but what I got from this was: "I like Twitter. I think all
these guys are dinosaurs because they don't like Twitter. Old stuff is boring
and worthless because it's not new."

How about some facts? Some quotes? Some references?

At least it's funny, albeit unintentionally: I find it ironic that he
complained about how Diller and Malone "have no clue what Twitter is even
about", virtually on the heels of saying "music he listened to growing up
(probably played on a banjo or something)".

------
rdvm
I have yet to find "normal" people exchanging non-worthless information on
Twitter.

As near as I can tell, the situation can be summed up thusly: People that
publish or broadcast are rightly smitten with Twitter since it fits well with
the model of one-to-many information exchange.

What that results in, however, is an inaccurate representation of the
usefulness of it by the media. I get to hear all day from bloggers and
broadcasters how miraculous Twitter is (and for them it is), yet every time I
attempt to avail myself of it I'm utterly disappointed with the signal to
noise ratio.

At best, Twitter is a mechanism for press releases with a 140 character limit.
At worst, it's a stuck open valve from which people dribble their mental
diarrhea.

